
Unfolding Tragedy: The Central African Republic - DanBC
http://mm.hrw.org/content/unfolding-tragedy-central-african-republic-5
======
dobbsbob
Anybody remember this pilot jailed in CAR for reporting a massacre he stumbled
upon? crazy story
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianoce...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianocean/centralafricanrepublic/9451535/Briton-
behind-bars-in-Central-Africa-freed-during-riot.html)

------
minopret
For me it is difficult to understand what's depicted in these few photos with
their captions in tiny hover text. I see that there is a relevant report at
Foreign Policy's web site from a month ago. One of these photos is the main
illustration for that article.
[http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/11/13/we_live_and...](http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/11/13/we_live_and_die_here_like_animals_central_african_republic_muslim_christian_violence?page=0,1)

